# FR: que / de + nom propre commençant par une voyelle - élision ?



## quehuong

Do we slide the two together?

...de Edmond = ...d'Edmond ???

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also:
FR: que / de + nom propre commençant par H - élision ?
FR: Fait-on l'élision devant un nom étranger commençant par une voyelle ?


----------



## Focalist

Yes.

*Le frère d'Alain
La femme d'Édouard
La mère d'Yvonne* etc.

[...]
F


----------



## Meysha

It does exist to also say *de + Vowel name*... ie not condensed.
For example: le sac de Yvette.
I don't know how grammatically correct it is, but you can say it, Probably wouldn't write it. Maybe it's with names that aren't that common so as to not create confusion.


----------



## OlivierG

It is sometimes said, but it's not correct, I guess.


----------



## Fred_C

Hi. I agree. It is not correct not to make the elision. However, it is a very common mistake made even in writing by the francophones. Have you ever noticed for example on a film poster : "Le nouveau film *de É*tienne Chatilliez" ?
It freaks me out !


----------



## eekhogweed

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'on écrit, par exemple, "ce *qu'Emily* a trouvé" ou "ce *que Emily* a trouvé" ? J'ai trouvé un fil où on dit qu'il faut toujours faire l'élision avec "lorsque," "puisque", et "quoique" mais je ne peux rien trouver sur "que."

Merci.


----------



## Lezert

Les noms propres suivent la même règle que les noms communs pour l'élision
ex dans Le Monde du 4/03/08: Le phénomène Obama, par Justin Vaïsse


> La première repose sur la capacité *d'Obama* à étancher, mieux *qu'Hillary* Clinton, la soif de changement après les années d'administration Bush.
> […]
> Mais c'est surtout la page de l'administration Bush *qu'Obama* permet de tourner autant politiquement que symboliquement.


----------



## LV4-26

Personnellement, je fais une exception pour les titres (qui sont aussi des noms propres, d'une certaine manière). Je suppose qu'un instinct me dicte de bien les séparer de ce qui précède. Mais je ne sais pas si c'est licite.

_King Kong_ est plus vieux que _Autant en Emporte le Vent._

Ici, le hiatus me gêne un peu, mais moins que ne le ferait l'élision.


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, mais je crois que vous devriez préférer l'élision.
Il y a une tendance moderne à faire le hiatus avec les noms propres, mais je pense qu'elle est erronée.

Par exemple, on voit souvent écrit sur des affiches de cinéma : "Le retour de la vengeance (titre fantaisiste) : un film de Eric Tartampion (cinéaste fantaisiste)."
Ça m'énerve un peu. Je préférerais voir écrit "un film d'Eric Tartampion".

Ne pas faire l'élision me fait un peu penser à une situation où on aurait un formulaire type : "Un film de ___________", et il n'y aurait plus qu'à remplir la case.


----------



## disturb_me

Should it be d'Alain or de Alain?


----------



## Gil

d'Alain is correct


----------



## SwissPete

Should it be d'Alain  or de Alain  ?

EDIT: Look at this Wiki site. You will find *d'*Alain-Fournier and *d'*Augustin Meaulnes.


----------



## lapsangsouchong

Je suis tout à fait d'accord que "un film d'A" est bon et que "un film de A" est faux.  Or, les affiches d'un film actuellement à l'affiche (!) en France suggèrent que tout le monde n'est pas d'accord avec nous.

Merci!

(http://www.allocine.fr/film/galerievignette_gen_cfilm=130954&cmediafichier=18956911.html)


----------



## broglet

A l'extérieur de la jolie gare est l’enseigne 'GARE DE AIGUES MORTES'.  Une question de liaison: pourquoi pas 'GARE D'AIGUES-MORTES' ?


----------



## jierbe31

Moi aussi, je dirais ... *d'*Aigues-Mortes, mais je ne saurais te dire pourquoi...
[…]


----------



## Benoît abroad

In a formal way, like in your station example, we don't elide the vowel in the article.

For a city (for instance "LE CAP FERRET"), I think official mail would say "la ville de Le Cap-Ferret".

Fortunately, in the speaking language, we simply say: "la ville du Cap-Ferret"


----------



## assistante87

Dear all,

I'm currently a bit baffled by the rule of whether to use de/le/la/que etc before place names starting with a vowel, or d'/l'/qu' etc.

I have recently seen:
'Gare de Avallon', which made me think they are not abbreviated be also 'la ville d'Avallon'.

I am never sure whether I should abbreviate 'que Avallon' to 'qu'Avallon' for example in speech, and even less sure when writing!

Any pointers would be great thanks.


----------



## simera

Hi,

La gare *d'*Avallon
La ville *d'*Avallon
Il est vrai *qu*'Avallon est une belle ville

since the firstletter of Avallon is a vowel.


----------



## assistante87

This is what I thought but the official sign above the train station is written: Gare de Avallon.

Any idea why this is?


----------



## Diana Leigh

I am a library cataloger. To complete a catalog record, I need to compose a phrase in French that means Publications of Yves Chaput. Should it be Publications d'Yves Chaput, or Publications de Yves Chaput? I have seen examples of each, but the use of the latter may be due to the typography. On the title pages of some books, I have seen instances where de is used instead of d' if the name that follows is on a new line, e.g.,

Contributions de

Alain Cadiet
Jeanne Leblanc
Pierre Perin
...

I apologize if there is already a thread on this topic. I searched for one but was not able to find anything.

Thank you.


----------



## OLN

[…]
Je fais personnellement l'élision → _le frère d'Anne._

Réponse aussi en ligne (BDL, source canadienne), et même pour le prénom Yves  : Élision devant un nom propre


> On fait normalement l’élision devant un nom propre s’il commence par une voyelle ou un _h_ muet. C’est donc la même règle que celle qui s’applique pour les noms communs.
> Cela dit, il y a dans l’usage une tendance à ne pas faire l’élision devant un nom propre de personne s’il est court ou s’il a une consonance étrangère (par exemple, _le poste que Yves occupe_,_ le fils de Anouk_).
> ...
> Toujours en ce qui concerne les noms propres de personnes, il existe deux cas qui commandent véritablement de ne pas faire l’élision. Premièrement, on ne fait pas l’élision si le nom propre n’est représenté que par son initiale.* Ensuite, comme l’apostrophe ne peut pas se trouver en fin de ligne, on ne fait pas non plus l’élision si, par exemple sur une affiche, le nom propre et le mot qui précède ne se trouvent pas sur la même ligne.*


----------

